# Whole Earth Farms Puppy Food



## Montana GSD (Apr 5, 2017)

Hi All,

My puppy, Hercules who is 10 weeks tomorrow was on Whole Earth Farms puppy food as that's what the breeder had him on. I had
bought Fromm large breed puppy food as it seemed there was a general consensus on this forum that this is a good food and it was in 
my price range. However, even though I've been slowly transitioning him onto it for the two weeks I'm not sure it's exactly agreeing with him.
He hasn't gotten sick or anything like that but seems like he's constantly biting his back legs so I think the food may be making him itchy.

So I guess my question is does anyone have any experience with having their puppy on Whole Earth Farms? I switched him off it because
I thought I was doing better by him by feeding him a good quality kibble. Now I'm thinking since he was fine on it before if it's okay to just
feed him the Whole Earth Farms?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

The ingredients aren't horrible, but the best you can buy is always better, especially for a growing puppy. 

Fromm has a good large breed puppy formula, I also like TOTW but there's controversy there with the company.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Whole Earth Farms is the value line for Merrick, which was sold to Nestle (the maker of Purina, etc.). The ingredient list hasn't changed much, but you always wonder about quality when Nestle gets involved.


----------



## Montana GSD (Apr 5, 2017)

Thanks that's what I thought! I guess I'll keep him on Fromm a little longer and see if the itching goes away.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

There are several ingredients that are different between the Whole Earth and the Fromm's, so it "could" be one of those.

Whole Earth Farm Puppy:
*Main Ingredients:*
Chicken Meal, Brown Rice, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Chicken Fat (Preserved with Mixed Tocopherols), Natural Pork Flavor, Peas, Potato Protein, Chicken, Natural Chicken Flavor, Salmon, Yeast Culture, Organic Alfalfa Meal, Salt, Salmon Oil, 

Fromm Gold Holistic Large Breed Puppy
*Main Ingredients:* 
Duck, Chicken Meal, Chicken, Oatmeal, Pearled Barley, Brown Rice, Menhaden Fish Meal, Lamb, Potatoes, Dried Tomato Pomace, Dried Whole Egg, Chicken Fat (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Salmon Oil (Preserved With Mixed Tocopherols), Cheese, Flaxseed, Brewers Dried Yeast, Alfalfa Meal, Carrots, Lettuce, Celery, Chicken Cartilage,

[FONT=&quot]So definitely keep a watch on the food.[/FONT]
 
[FONT=&quot]Have you purchased any new treats or supplements?

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
Could be the spring with everything beginning to sprout and grow. 
The "Green Season" as an old group of us use to call it, can bring about itching and loose stools for dogs or pups. 



You can try a 50/50 mix of Purified Water and Raw Organic Apple Cider Vinegar for the itchy spots, being careful not to get it into the eye's as it stings. This ACV looks different than regular Vinegar. You will see a brown-ish substance floating around in it. This is called "The Mother" which contains anti-fungal, anti-viral, anti-bacterial properties. Putting the mix in a spray bottle makes application easy. Rub down into fur on his itchy spots. You can purchase this at a local health food store (NOT GNC). More and more grocery stores are carrying this type of vinegar now. Most popular brand name is Bragg's, 


[/FONT]Also, I would also suggest a high quality Digestive Enzyme (helps to assimilate food) & a ProBiotic (keeps the "good" bacteria in the gut). Since about 75% of the immune system lies in the gut (immune system helps fight allergens and MANY other things) it is *very* important to keep healthy. 
 
Below are Human Ingredient Products made for pets:
*[FONT=&quot]Sunday Sundae* (Digestive Enzyme & Pro-Biotic Combo: http://www.feedsentials.com/
*Gut Sense* (ProBiotic): http://dr-dobias-natural-healing-usa...ducts/gutsense
*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic combo) Wholistic Digest All Plus? - Digestive Support - Canine


Moms [/FONT]


----------

